# 4 thỏi son giới hạn bạn nhất định sẽ hãnh diện khi sở hữu



## hong nhung (28/5/18)

Đến khi được khoác lên mình diện mạo mới ở phiên bản limited edition, 4 cây son giới hạn này càng trở nên cuốn hút và thú vị hơn rất nhiều.

Mỗi cây son high-end vốn đã là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Đến khi được khoác lên mình diện mạo mới ở phiên bản giới hạn, chúng càng trở nên cuốn hút và thú vị hơn rất nhiều. Chính vì thế mà những cây son giới hạn luôn được săn đón, thậm chí sưu tầm.

Mùa Hè này chắc hẳn sẽ rực rỡ và bừng sáng hơn với top 4 cây son bản giới hạn mới được các “ông lớn” ra mắt này.

*ROUGE G BY GUERLAIN*

*

*
_Ảnh: Guerlain_​
Thỏi son phi thuyền Guerlain có lẽ đã quá quen thuộc với những tín đồ của dòng son hạng sang này. Thiết kế sang trọng hệt như một chiếc phi thuyền con thoi bay giữa ngân hà từng làm mê mẩn phái đẹp ngày mới ra mắt. Rouge G de Guerlain tiếp tục làm thoả mãn giới mộ điệu khi vừa tung ra bộ sưu tập vỏ son phiên bản giới hạn. Đúng! Là vỏ son thay thế được.

_

_
_Ảnh: Guerlain_​
Giờ đây khi đã chọn được màu son như ý, bạn còn được chọn vỏ cho cây son của mình theo đúng cá tính riêng. Không chỉ ra mắt 1 mẫu limited như những lần trước, phiên bản lần này cho bạn nhiều lựa chọn vỏ son hơn. Vẫn là thiết kế nắp mở tự động bật ra hai mặt gương sáng bóng, điểm nhấn khác biệt nằm ở chi tiết vỏ da bên ngoài với hoạ tiết đa dạng.

Thỏi son giờ đây không chỉ đơn thuần là công cụ làm đẹp mà còn là món trang sức phụ kiện đắt tiền trong túi xách khiến bạn nổi bật giữa đám đông. Nhiều người hẳn còn không thể biết đó là một thỏi son.

Thuộc dòng satin finish hơi căng bóng do giàu dưỡng chất, Rouge G phù hợp với những phụ nữ thanh lịch và yêu thích dòng son cấp dưỡng. Với tinh chất dầu jojoba và bơ xoài, đôi môi được chăm sóc tuyệt đối. Do giàu dưỡng chất nên bạn không nên quá kỳ vọng vào khả năng bám màu. Son chắc chắn sẽ transfer khi ăn uống. 

*CLARINS STYLO 4 COULEURS*

*

*
_Ảnh: Clarins_​
Không đơn thuần là sản phẩm dành cho mắt hay môi, chiếc bút thần kỳ của Clarins đáp ứng tiêu chí tiện lợi giúp bạn tiết kiệm thời gian makeup với tất cả trong một. Điểm thú vị nhất có lẽ là thiết kế đầy sáng tạo lấy cảm hứng từ cây bút bấm nhiều màu mang phong cách summer vibes đậm chất retro. 

_

_
_Ảnh: Clarins_​
Chúng ta có màu mực đen, xanh, mận để viền mí mắt rực rỡ đầy ngẫu hứng. Riêng với màu mực đỏ, bạn có thể dùng để viền lại môi hoặc dặm nhanh khi đang vội. 

*KAT VON D STUDDED KISS SANTA SANGRE*

*

*
_Ảnh: Kat Von D_​
Kỳ niệm sinh nhật lần thứ 10, Kat Von D cho ra mắt bộ sưu tập phiên bản giới hạn cuốn hút khi phủ vàng toàn bộ vỏ cho cây son màu Santa Sangre thuộc dòng son Studded Kiss đình đám. Không chỉ riêng cây son này, tất cả những sản phẩm best-seller từ trước đến nay đều được nhặt ra và phủ vàng toàn bộ. 

Có lẽ không cần nói nhiều về chất lượng son của Studded Kiss nữa. Nó như hội tụ những ưu điểm dễ nhận nhất từ dòng son lì và son bóng: vừa bám màu, siêu pigmented nhưng lại vừa mềm ẩm mượt.

*GUERLAIN KISSKISS LOVELOVE*

*

*
_Ảnh: Guerlain_
​Hẳn bạn còn nhớ những thỏi son hình trái tim đầy sáng tạo xuất hiện hồi đầu năm của nhà Guerlain? Cây KissKiss LoveLove đặc biệt ấy có khả năng đốn gục tim của bất cứ cô gái nào giờ đây đã trở lại và rõ ràng là lợi hại hơn nhiều. Không chỉ có hình trái tim đầy lạ lẫm và thú vị, thân vỏ được khoác lên tấm áo voan hồng cực kỳ nữ tính và thanh tao khiến cây son càng thêm duyên dáng. Đây sẽ là món quà tuyệt vời gửi đến bất cứ tín đồ mê làm đẹp bào.

Là fan của son satin mềm mượt bạn rất nên sở hữu KissKiss LoveLove bởi chất son lướt nhẹ trên môi và tạo hiệu ứng căng mọng đáng kinh ngạc. 

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (10/11/21)

Thỏi son phi thuyền Guerlain có lẽ đã quá quen thuộc với những tín đồ của dòng son hạng sang này


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (11/11/21)

Nhìn những thỏi son này thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp quá.


----------

